# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  I mi želimo biti tata i mama

## Dulcinea

Lijep pozdrav svima, suprug i ja smo odlučili da MPO više nije opcija i zaključili da nam je dijete već možda rođeno  :Smile:  
Obradu smo prošli i sve je išlo prilično bezbolno zahvaljujući forumu i pregrštu informacija o samom postupku (hvala !) 
Naravno da pitanja uvijek ima dodatnih, pa tako mene muči to što su nam prije dva tjedna u našem centru rekli da će rješenje o podobnosti stići kroz tjedan,dva. Bez obzira što smo za školicu još na listi čekanja. Zvala sam Kumičićevu ali nema soc.radnice danas, a mene eto baš sad zanima je li netko dobio rješenje u skorije vrijeme bez školice? I za koliko vremena je stiglo? Netko je napisao da neki centri niti ne šalju rješenje na adresu jer postoji registar? Nije valjda da čekamo Godota  :Grin:  ? 

To bi za sad bila pitanja, sjetit ću se još kojeg sigurno.. Sretno svim čekalicama od  :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni su rekli kad su bili kod nas prije 2 tjedna da im treba cca 2 tjedna da napišu rješenje, da smo prošli i da samo oni trebaju obaviti formalnost. Nisu spominjali školicu. Danas je 2 tj, nisu me zvali, ako se ne jave do srijede zovnut ću ja njih jer smo dogovorili da ja preuzmem rješenje kod njih, da ga ne šalju poštom.

----------


## suncenadlanu

Izgleda da je ipak sve različito od centra do centra, jer mi smo prošli cijelu obradu prije nekog vremena, ali su nam u centru rekli da konačno mišljenje o podobnosti ne možemo dobiti dok ne završimo školicu, dakle papir još moramo čekati dok ne odslušamo sve.... I kad smo pitali da li da šaljemo molbe , rekle su da ne, nego da čekamo papir jer nas neće nitko uzeti u obzir bez mišljenja i te "diplomice".
Nemam pojma više ni ja sama.....
Ali iako mi nismo još dobili rješenje, nadam se da možda vi budete , samo nek se barem nekome stvari kreću naprijed!  :Smile: 

Veliki pozdrav i sretno sretnooooo   :Smile:

----------


## Mrcinica

> Izgleda da je ipak sve različito od centra do centra, jer mi smo prošli cijelu obradu prije nekog vremena, ali su nam u centru rekli da konačno mišljenje o podobnosti ne možemo dobiti dok ne završimo školicu, dakle papir još moramo čekati dok ne odslušamo sve.... I kad smo pitali da li da šaljemo molbe , rekle su da ne, nego da čekamo papir jer nas neće nitko uzeti u obzir bez mišljenja i te "diplomice".
> Nemam pojma više ni ja sama.....
> Ali iako mi nismo još dobili rješenje, nadam se da možda vi budete , samo nek se barem nekome stvari kreću naprijed! 
> 
> Veliki pozdrav i sretno sretnooooo



Da, i nama je ista situacija...još čekamo školicu  :štrika:

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo mi u ponedjeljak krećemo sa edukacijom, javili nam.
Jupi!

----------


## Dulcinea

BubaSanja u Adoptu krećete? Nadam se da će i nas zvati  :fige:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Dulcinea, BubaSanja, Mrcinica,Suncenadlanu  :fige: 
Za skora riješenja!
Mi smo prije godinu dana dobili riješenje o podobnosti. Još me nitko nije pitao u nijednom centru kad sam zvala da li smo prošli školicu..  :Undecided:  strah me samo situacije tipa da nas uzmu u obzir za neko dijete i onda "otpadnemo" zato što nemamo tu edukaciju..  :Undecided: 
A ovdje nije nikako bila (istočna Slavonija), čak mislim da nije ni u Osijeku u zadnjih 6-12mj..

----------


## LorZor

U dobru i zlu, a Obiteljski centar vaše županije? Koliko sam shvatila bez edukacije nema posvojenja, po važećem zakonu je obavezna

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Neznam..morat cu nazvati naš matični Centar, kad smo prolazili obradu ovaj novi zakon je bio suspendiran. I znam sa je soc radnica govorila da je bolje sto prolazimo po starom jer po novom je obavezna edukacija a provodi se samo u Os i to jednom u nekoliko mjeseci.. Bas cu ju nazvati da vidim sta je s nama koji smo prosli po starom zakonu. Ako bez skolice nemozemo posvojiti onda je velika većina pot.posvojitelja u istom sosu..

----------


## LorZor

Može biti da niste obavezni ako ste prošli obradu po starom zakonu. Bolje zvati svoj centar i pitati jer bi stvarno bilo šteta da budete izabrani, a ne možete posvojiti jer nemate završenu stručnu pripremu. Sretno ☺

----------


## Mrcinica

> Dulcinea, BubaSanja, Mrcinica,Suncenadlanu 
> Za skora riješenja!
> Mi smo prije godinu dana dobili riješenje o podobnosti. Još me nitko nije pitao u nijednom centru kad sam zvala da li smo prošli školicu..  strah me samo situacije tipa da nas uzmu u obzir za neko dijete i onda "otpadnemo" zato što nemamo tu edukaciju.. 
> A ovdje nije nikako bila (istočna Slavonija), čak mislim da nije ni u Osijeku u zadnjih 6-12mj..



Hvala ti U dobru i zlu! 

I ja nekako mislim da se novosti u zakonu ne odnose na vas koji već imate rješenje.

Mislim daleko od toga da školica nije korisna stvar, ali ne možeš preko noći uvoditi novitete u praksu bez da imaš odgovarajuću administrativnu potporu...to se tako ne radi, onda nastane kaos kakav je sad...ogroman pritisak na sve koji održavaju edukacije što je potpuno razumljivo, a kapaciteta da se odrade nema...totalno amaterski za one koji su to odlučili na taj način uvesti  :Nope:

----------


## LorZor

Ah, kao i većina stvari u Lijepoj našoj. Uvesti nešto navrat-nanos bez prethodnog razmišljanja i pripreme...

----------


## Adopta

> Mi smo prije godinu dana dobili riješenje o podobnosti. Još me nitko nije pitao u nijednom centru kad sam zvala da li smo prošli školicu..  strah me samo situacije tipa da nas uzmu u obzir za neko dijete i onda "otpadnemo" zato što nemamo tu edukaciju.. 
> A ovdje nije nikako bila (istočna Slavonija), čak mislim da nije ni u Osijeku u zadnjih 6-12mj..


Nakon sto je suspendiran Obiteljski zakon iz 2014., a prije donosenja OZ 2015., na snazi je bio OZ iz 2003. prema kojem nije postojala obaveza edukacije. 
Ako ste dobili rjesenje znaci da ste usli u registar potencijalnih posvojitelja i time ste u ravnopravnom polozaju s drugima. 
Druga je stvar sto je edukacija zaista korisna i sto, prema povratnim informacijama koje dobivamo, u centrima smatraju pozitivnim ako imate zavrsenu edukaciju.

ADOPTA je bila u Osijeku pocetkom 2015. i odrzala 40 sati edukacije za potencijalne posvojitelje.
Bude li mogucnosti, rado cemo doci ponovo!

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

> BubaSanja u Adoptu krećete? Nadam se da će i nas zvati



ne. Prijavili smo se u Adoptu, u Na drugi način i u Obiteljski centar. Iz Obiteljskog centra su nas prvi zvali, tamo idemo.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Nakon sto je suspendiran Obiteljski zakon iz 2014., a prije donosenja OZ 2015., na snazi je bio OZ iz 2003. prema kojem nije postojala obaveza edukacije. 
> Ako ste dobili rjesenje znaci da ste usli u registar potencijalnih posvojitelja i time ste u ravnopravnom polozaju s drugima. 
> Druga je stvar sto je edukacija zaista korisna i sto, prema povratnim informacijama koje dobivamo, u centrima smatraju pozitivnim ako imate zavrsenu edukaciju.
> 
> ADOPTA je bila u Osijeku pocetkom 2015. i odrzala 40 sati edukacije za potencijalne posvojitelje.
> Bude li mogucnosti, rado cemo doci ponovo!
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala vam na info!

E pa da, sjećam se da mi je soc radnica rekla za tu edukaciju mi smo taman tad bili ba psiho testovima. Pitala sam poznanicu koja radi u Os u czss, al vec su sca mjesta bila popunjena..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Nakon sto je suspendiran Obiteljski zakon iz 2014., a prije donosenja OZ 2015., na snazi je bio OZ iz 2003. prema kojem nije postojala obaveza edukacije. 
> Ako ste dobili rjesenje znaci da ste usli u registar potencijalnih posvojitelja i time ste u ravnopravnom polozaju s drugima. 
> Druga je stvar sto je edukacija zaista korisna i sto, prema povratnim informacijama koje dobivamo, u centrima smatraju pozitivnim ako imate zavrsenu edukaciju.
> 
> ADOPTA je bila u Osijeku pocetkom 2015. i odrzala 40 sati edukacije za potencijalne posvojitelje.
> Bude li mogucnosti, rado cemo doci ponovo!
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala vam na info!

E pa da, sjećam se da mi je soc radnica rekla za tu edukaciju mi smo taman tad bili na psiho testovima. Pitala sam poznanicu koja radi u Os u czss, al vec su sva mjesta bila popunjena..

----------


## ana-istraživanje

Poštovani,

pozivam Vas da sudjelujete u istraživanju za diplomski rad iz područja psihologije posvojenja. Ako spadate u skupinu potencijalnih posvojitelja, bilo da samo razmišljate o posvojenju ili ste već u procesu posvajanja,molim Vas da odvojite malo vremena i ispunite ovaj upitnik. Sudjelovanje u
istraživanju je u potpunosti anonimno, a rezultati će se koristiti u svrhu izrade diplomskog rada. S obzirom da u Hrvatskoj nema podataka na ovu temu istraživanje i Vaši odgovori su od velikog značaja, kako bi se što bolje razumio put do posvojenja, a sve u svrhu pružanja što bolje usluge i podrške.
Također ako poznajete osobe koje spadaju u kategoriju potencijalnih posvojitelja, molim Vas da im proslijedite link da mogu sudjelovati.

Link za sudjelovanje: http://limesurvey.srce.hr/21789/lang-hr

Za sve upite možete mi se obratiti na e-mail: aorlic@ffzg.hr

Iskreno se zahvaljujem na suradnji i izdvojenom vremenu za ispunjavanje upitnika!

----------


## Dulcinea

Jadna sam i moram malo kukati. Naše rješenje o podobnosti još čeka u ladici. Ne daju nam ga bez školice. Prijavljeni smo samo u Adoptu jer nam je soc. radnica prilikom obrade rekla da edukacija nije obavezna. U Adopti su mi početkom travnja rekli da smo u idućoj grupi planiranoj za svibanj. Krajem travnja zovem i ispadne da je grupa već krenula a mi smo zapravo u idućoj koja je planirana za lipanj. Danas opet zovem i nisu sigurni hoće biti u lipnju školice. Školica je besplatna. Predavači nisu. Ne ide to jedno s drugim.  :Sad:

----------


## Mrcinica

> Jadna sam i moram malo kukati. Naše rješenje o podobnosti još čeka u ladici. Ne daju nam ga bez školice. Prijavljeni smo samo u Adoptu jer nam je soc. radnica prilikom obrade rekla da edukacija nije obavezna. U Adopti su mi početkom travnja rekli da smo u idućoj grupi planiranoj za svibanj. Krajem travnja zovem i ispadne da je grupa već krenula a mi smo zapravo u idućoj koja je planirana za lipanj. Danas opet zovem i nisu sigurni hoće biti u lipnju školice. Školica je besplatna. Predavači nisu. Ne ide to jedno s drugim.



Jako mi je žao Dulcinea radi vaše situacije, i mi smo bili u sličnoj...

Računali smo kako ćemo u roku od cca 2 mjeseca imati rješenje o podobnosti, a to se radi novog zakona otegnulo na skoro pola godine - za poludit! :Evil or Very Mad: 

Samo što su nama odmah prilikom obrade to rekli pa su nam u startu ubili svaku nadu da će biti brzo gotovo...

Jeste probali s obiteljskim centrom? Udruga Na drugi način? Preporučila bih Vam da im svima sjednete za vrat, ovo s tim novim zakonom je živa svinjarija...

----------


## Peterlin

> Jadna sam i moram malo kukati. Naše rješenje o podobnosti još čeka u ladici. Ne daju nam ga bez školice. Prijavljeni smo samo u Adoptu jer nam je soc. radnica prilikom obrade rekla da edukacija nije obavezna. U Adopti su mi početkom travnja rekli da smo u idućoj grupi planiranoj za svibanj. Krajem travnja zovem i ispadne da je grupa već krenula a mi smo zapravo u idućoj koja je planirana za lipanj. Danas opet zovem i nisu sigurni hoće biti u lipnju školice. Školica je besplatna. Predavači nisu. Ne ide to jedno s drugim.


A da li imaš mogućnost to negdje drugdje obaviti?

----------


## Dulcinea

Imamo mogućnost još u obiteljskom centru i u udruzi "Na drugi način". Tamo smo se prijavili tek jučer jer smo vjerovali da ćemo najprije doći na red u Adopti gdje čekamo od prvog mjeseca. 
Zovem, molim, čudim se opet iznova gdje živim. 
Ljuta sam i na naš centar. Više puta su nam i socijalna i psihologica rekle da školica nije obavezna. Da smo znali prijavili bi se na sva tri mjesta. Ovako nam je bilo bitno da predavanja čujemo i sasvim svejedno koliko ćemo čekati. 
Mantram si da ćemo sve to jednom zaboraviti...

----------


## suncenadlanu

Samo cuvajte strpljenje i zivce, jer je to nase najjace oruzje, nazalost! Nama su u dvanestom mjesecu kad smo prolazili obradu rekli da moramo ici u skolicu koja je od 11. mjeseca koliko sjecam postala obavezna a prije nije bila, hvala Bogu mi smo u zadnji cas upali i sad smo i to zavrsili ali jos uvijek cekamo konacno rjesenje, tako da se i nama oduzilo na punih pola godine..... Ali tu nema pomoci , institucije su te koje dirigiraju svoj tempo - nama je to ubitacno sporo i polako i mukotrpno, ali to je ta nasa "trudnoca" koju moramo istrpiti da dodjemo do svoje srece...

Nadam se da cete uspjeti sto prije doci na red i krenuti naprijed, nista pametnije nemam za reci osim da ne gubite volju i nadu i cuvajte zivce za sve ono sto nam tek predstoji.... 

Veliki pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Adopta

Draga Dulcinea,

Zao nam je zbog vremena koje vi i svi ostali prijavljeni morate provesti cekajuci na edukaciju. Voljeli bismo da mozemo svima ponuditi sto skoriji termin, jer iz vlastitog iskustva vrlo dobro znamo koliko moze biti tezak taj period cekanja. 

Lista prijavljenih na Adoptaonicu nazalost nije mala, no mi se trudimo odraditi veci broj ciklusa edukacije tokom godine kako bismo obuhvatili sto vise ljudi.
S obzirom na velik broj zainteresiranih na listi (mnogi cekaju jos od prosle godine), ovih dana nastojimo naci neko rjesenje kako bismo prije jeseni organizirali jos jedan ciklus. 
Bude li ga (i mi se tome nadamo!), o tome cemo obavijestiti prijavljene polaznike, redoslijedom prijava.

Srdacno,
ADOPTA

----------


## Dulcinea

Suncenadlanu, Adopta.. hvala,divni ste svi..  :grouphug:

----------


## Dalinen

Dobar dan svima , nova sam na forumu ali i nova sam u pravom smislu te rijeci i za posvajanje .... Muz i ja 8g.vodimo borbu sa doktorima ali bezuspjesno (azoospermija)ali valjda to tako mora biti. Poslozili smo si to na nacin da vjerovatno jedna mala dusica ceka na nas kao i mi na nju i predali smo papire za posvajanje te se prijavili u skolicu ...
Sad nam se vrti sto strahova bojazni i pitanja po glavi oko procjene  .... tek smo poceli i imamo snage apsolutno za sve -pogotovo nakon procitanih vasih postova koje uljevaju  nadu i veliku srecu

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Dobrodošla Dalinen!
MM ima istu dijagnozu.. Mi smo izgubili 5 godina trazeci uzrok i lijek.. Prije 2g smo predali zahtjev za obradu u nas centar..potrajalo je,nismo imali srece..tek su nas prosle godine u 8.mj unijeli u registar.. 
Nemojte se bojati procjene, to je laksi dio po meni.. Kad dobijete riješenje salji molbe sa slikama i zovite centre. Budite uporni,bit ce i teskih dana al razmisljaj o cilju..svaki dan ste blize svojoj sreci :Smile: 
Mi smo par puta bili u uzem krugu,tesko je, ponadas se..ali trgnes se i ides dalje.. Sad opet ima nekih naznaka i naravno da se opet nadam... Al mi smo jaki, nada nam je jedina suputnica ovih skoro 7 godina..  :Wink:

----------


## Amondi

Nikad ne odustati! Nije lako čekanje i možda nisam najbolji primjer jer smo na svoju dječicu čekali relativno kratko (od predaje zahtjeva do TOG poziva samo godina dana). Napominjem da nismo imali nikakvu vezu.
Preporučam, (a već sam to više puta ovdje spominjala na nekim sličnim temama) otvorite svoja srca i um i doći će ono što treba. Pri tom mislim ne biti isključiv kad su u pitanju nešto starija djeca ili djeca druge nacionalnosti. Znam da svatko zna svoje, ali na kraju krajeva, ne želimo li svi ovdje isto; postati roditelji djeci koja nisu imala sreću osjetiti ljubav i toplinu obiteljskog doma? 
Sretno svima!  :Heart:

----------


## LorZor

Amondi, potpisujem te u potpunosti. Nama je obrada bila relativno laka, iako sam je se bojala. Meni najteže pada zivkanje centara. Ali ima pozitive, vjerujte da ima. I baš treba otvoriti srce i um, i  znati svoje mogućnosti. Sretno!

----------


## DeDada

Slažem se s Amondi, sva djeca su ista i izazivaju jednak osjećaj sreće bez obzira na dob, izgled i pozadinu.

----------


## Dalinen

> Dobrodošla Dalinen!
> MM ima istu dijagnozu.. Mi smo izgubili 5 godina trazeci uzrok i lijek.. Prije 2g smo predali zahtjev za obradu u nas centar..potrajalo je,nismo imali srece..tek su nas prosle godine u 8.mj unijeli u registar.. 
> Nemojte se bojati procjene, to je laksi dio po meni.. Kad dobijete riješenje salji molbe sa slikama i zovite centre. Budite uporni,bit ce i teskih dana al razmisljaj o cilju..svaki dan ste blize svojoj sreci
> Mi smo par puta bili u uzem krugu,tesko je, ponadas se..ali trgnes se i ides dalje.. Sad opet ima nekih naznaka i naravno da se opet nadam... Al mi smo jaki, nada nam je jedina suputnica ovih skoro 7 godina..


U dobru i zlu , lp....hvala na podrsci . Lijepo je citati sve ovo na forumu ali kod mene popraceno suzama ....skoro na svaku temu isplacem more suza ...

Joj kod nas je tako svasta nesto komlicirano da neznam odakle bih krenila i cega me vise strah iako u meni negdje sastrane je velika pozitiva, nada i radost sto smo napokon krenili . Sad nekako mislim da smo trebali i prije , ali valjda se sve kockice trebaju posloziti .....
Hmmm... posloziti, kad bolje razmislim imam osjecaj da nista nije poslozeno ....
MM je na terenu i ja budem s njim van RH.Placa je i vise nego zadovoljavajuca tako da sam dala otkaz naravno da bi mogli biti skupa , a sobzirom da smo podstanari  to nam se nekako cinilo ok  bitno da smo skupa. Kada dolazimo u RH dolazimo kod njegovih ili mojih roditelja .Znaci - sad smo predali zahtjev i toga me je i strah jer mi sad nemamo nekakvo svoje gnjezdasce ( ono bi trebalo biti gotovo krajem sljedece god.jer namjeravamo na proljece  poceti praviti kucu)a jednostavno nismo htjeli jos odgadati predaju zahtjeva jer eto tako nam je proletilo 8g.Bas me brine ta procjena jer imamo sve a u stvari nemamo trenutno nista . Na koji nacin centar prosjenjuje koliko su rigorozni po takvim stvarima dali ce uzeti sve u obzir ?????

Nadam se da ce i Vama srecica uskoro pokucati na vrata ! ☺

----------


## Dalinen

Definitivno smo otvorenog srca da otvorenije ne moze bit, spremni na sve i puni ljubavi da ju s malim bicima podjelimo .... oboje smo ludi za djecom

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Dalinen* a kod koga vam je prijavljeno prebivalište? Ja bih na vasem mjestu razgovarala sa starcima, npr. ako ste prijavljeni kod njegovih, da li njima odg i da li se slazu da njihovu adresu navedete kao tu koju ce doci posjetiti. U Centru objasnite iskreno situaciju i mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema.. Bitno da su roditelji uz vas i da vas podrzavaju. Svejedno ce im ici kuci i obaviti razgovor s njima.. 
Sretno vam i potpuno te razumijem.  :Love:   I kod nas je sve ove godine stalno bilo nekih komplikacija. Uglavnom zdravstvenih i financijskih..ni sad financijski nismo bas na ti , ali nekako vjerujem da ce se sve posloziti i da je ljubav i želja najbitnija...

----------


## Dalinen

> *Dalinen* a kod koga vam je prijavljeno prebivalište? Ja bih na vasem mjestu razgovarala sa starcima, npr. ako ste prijavljeni kod njegovih, da li njima odg i da li se slazu da njihovu adresu navedete kao tu koju ce doci posjetiti. U Centru objasnite iskreno situaciju i mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema.. Bitno da su roditelji uz vas i da vas podrzavaju. Svejedno ce im ici kuci i obaviti razgovor s njima.. 
> Sretno vam i potpuno te razumijem.   I kod nas je sve ove godine stalno bilo nekih komplikacija. Uglavnom zdravstvenih i financijskih..ni sad financijski nismo bas na ti , ali nekako vjerujem da ce se sve posloziti i da je ljubav i želja najbitnija...


Kod njegovih nam je prijavljeno prebivalište, nadam se da ce to biti ok , tako da smo to i prijavili kao adresu za obilazak jer ide po osobnoj a boraviste smo imali na iznajmjenom stanu  ali s obzirom da smo sad van RH onda neplacamo stan pa ni boraviste vise nevrijedi .

Kako izgledaju ti obilasci sta pitaju ? Kako izgledaju ti psihotestovi i individualni razgovori ? Nas socijalni radnik koji nas je primio pomalo je usporen neznam dali je to tako svagdje ali mozda mi se samo na prvu tako ucinilo !Nadam  ce se zena trgniti ☺ 
U centru smo sve objasnili nadam se da su pohvatali sve

----------


## DeDada

Pa sasvim je ok ako imate prebivalište kod njegovih. Znači niste podstanari (to u centrima ne vole), a naravno da bi ti prestala putovati kad bi dobili dijete/djecu. Ako imate papire od zemljišta, možda neki zahtjev za građevinsku možete i to spomenuti.

----------


## Dalinen

Sve smo im dali sto se tice zemljista ... gradevinsku imamo i prijavu pocetka gradnje ... cekamo zavrsetak terena onda bi to bilo to .... naravno da nebi putovala

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Kako izgledaju ti obilasci sta pitaju ? Kako izgledaju ti psihotestovi i individualni razgovori ? Nas socijalni radnik koji nas je primio pomalo je usporen neznam dali je to tako svagdje ali mozda mi se samo na prvu tako ucinilo !Nadam  ce se zena trgniti ☺ 
> U centru smo sve objasnili nadam se da su pohvatali sve


U nasem slucaju, bili su kod mojih i mm-ovih roditelja. Pitala ih je kako se slažemo, koliko smo u kontaktu s njima,sta oni misle o posvajanju i da li su spremni pomoći nam i tako..
Kod nas je pregledala kuću i o tome smo u biti i razgovarale, načinu grijanja (imamo centralno na drva), onako opusten razgovor  :Smile: 
Psihotestovi su oni klasicni gdje ne trebas puno mozgati nego na prvu zaokružiti odgovore,a razgovori su dosta intimni i pitaju svašta. Treba samo biti opusten i otvoren. ( lako meni sad kad smo mi prosli  :Smile:  isto nas je trema prala) 
Pitaju od djetinjstva neke detalje do sadasnjosti.. Da opisete vasu vezu, jedno drugo kao osobu i kao partnera.. Mi nismo imali odvojene razgovore,sve smo jedno pred drugim govorili.. Ma bit ce to sve ok! Nemoj se brinuti  :Wink:

----------


## Dalinen

> U nasem slucaju, bili su kod mojih i mm-ovih roditelja. Pitala ih je kako se slažemo, koliko smo u kontaktu s njima,sta oni misle o posvajanju i da li su spremni pomoći nam i tako..
> Kod nas je pregledala kuću i o tome smo u biti i razgovarale, načinu grijanja (imamo centralno na drva), onako opusten razgovor 
> Psihotestovi su oni klasicni gdje ne trebas puno mozgati nego na prvu zaokružiti odgovore,a razgovori su dosta intimni i pitaju svašta. Treba samo biti opusten i otvoren. ( lako meni sad kad smo mi prosli  isto nas je trema prala) 
> Pitaju od djetinjstva neke detalje do sadasnjosti.. Da opisete vasu vezu, jedno drugo kao osobu i kao partnera.. Mi nismo imali odvojene razgovore,sve smo jedno pred drugim govorili.. Ma bit ce to sve ok! Nemoj se brinuti


Hvala puno

----------


## DeDada

Kod nas nije bilo razgovora sa rodbinom. Za kuću im je važno da je uredna i bez vlage, ima dovoljno svjetla i sve instalacije. Tada smo imali grijanje na kamin bez alternative.

----------


## Mami2016

Kod nas su trazili napismeno suglasnost nasih roditelja o usvojenju,
Da, za kucu je vazno da je uredna, nije bitno jeste li podstanari ili vlasnici kuce.
I htjeli su da vide djecju sobu sto je kod nas u tom trenutku bila soba za peglanje vesa.
Normano je da soba netreba biti spremna ,bitno je da postoji prostor za djete.
Ah da, napravila sam tortu sto su obje bile odusevljene.
Jako je bitno gostoprimstvo ali ne pretjerano , kava i kolac.

----------


## Dulcinea

Mi idemo u petak na razgovor!! Prvi! Trema me pere u jednoj sekundi, a u drugoj pomislim kako nismo mi te sreće. Joj kako se ostane staložen na tom intervjuu? Ja mislim da ću zanijemit od uzbuđenja. Ili straha da ne blebnem nešto i ostavim pogrešan dojam. U jednom trenu nas vidim kako ko dva tutleka gledamo i zamuckujemo, a u drugom trenu si govorim da ako je to naše djetešce onda će se Bog, svemir i karma udružiti da se sve posloži u našem smjeru! Vrtlog emocija uglavnom! Nastavak slijedi  :štrika:

----------


## Amondi

> Mi idemo u petak na razgovor!! Prvi! Trema me pere u jednoj sekundi, a u drugoj pomislim kako nismo mi te sreće. Joj kako se ostane staložen na tom intervjuu? Ja mislim da ću zanijemit od uzbuđenja. Ili straha da ne blebnem nešto i ostavim pogrešan dojam. U jednom trenu nas vidim kako ko dva tutleka gledamo i zamuckujemo, a u drugom trenu si govorim da ako je to naše djetešce onda će se Bog, svemir i karma udružiti da se sve posloži u našem smjeru! Vrtlog emocija uglavnom! Nastavak slijedi


Samo hrabro i opusteno! 
Sretno i javi kako je proslo.

----------


## Jelena

Bas kao sto Amondi kaze. Samo hrabro. Nije lako, ali sve znate i sami. Napisite si pitanja u blokic, ako mislis da cete od uzbudjenja zaboraviti pitati sto vas zanima. Vjerojatno ste na edukaciji culi sto moze biti vazno pitati.
 :Heart: 
Sretno! Drzim palceve!

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi idemo u petak na razgovor!! Prvi! Trema me pere u jednoj sekundi, a u drugoj pomislim kako nismo mi te sreće. Joj kako se ostane staložen na tom intervjuu? Ja mislim da ću zanijemit od uzbuđenja. Ili straha da ne blebnem nešto i ostavim pogrešan dojam. U jednom trenu nas vidim kako ko dva tutleka gledamo i zamuckujemo, a u drugom trenu si govorim da ako je to naše djetešce onda će se Bog, svemir i karma udružiti da se sve posloži u našem smjeru! Vrtlog emocija uglavnom! Nastavak slijedi


Sretno! Držim vam fige da sve bude baš onako kako treba.

----------


## Dulcinea

Da se malo javim..
Razgovor je bio jako ugodan i opušten. Vratili smo se doma zadovoljni, optimistični, ma imamo šanse sigurno.
Rekli su javiti odluku ovaj tjedan, bez obzira kakva bude. Sati su nam ko godine. Srce mi zastane kad god mob zazvoni. Nestrpljiva saaaaam, iskočit ću iz kože!

----------


## mikiva

Hej.Ne znam koliko možete pričati no...koju dobnu granicu ste stavili?
Sretno :Smile: :

----------


## Amondi

> Da se malo javim..
> Razgovor je bio jako ugodan i opušten. Vratili smo se doma zadovoljni, optimistični, ma imamo šanse sigurno.
> Rekli su javiti odluku ovaj tjedan, bez obzira kakva bude. Sati su nam ko godine. Srce mi zastane kad god mob zazvoni. Nestrpljiva saaaaam, iskočit ću iz kože!


Mogu samo pretpostaviti kako ti je. 
Kakav god ishod bio..samo hrabro! Svakako javi!

----------


## Dulcinea

Izabrali su NAS!!! Plačemo od sreće i nevjerice!!! Mi imamo bebu! Mi!

Hvala vam svima na hrabrenju i vašim pričama, napisat ću i ja našu kad se upoznamo i shvatimo uopće što nam se događa. 
Nismo ju još vidjeli, ni ime joj ne znamo, ma to su sad slatke brige <3

*mikiva*, stavili smo granicu na 3 godine, uzeli bi i braću/sestre. Kod zdravstvenog stanja nam je jedino bitno da dijete ne treba 24-satnu skrb doživotno.

----------


## enchi

Wish it! Dream it! Do it!  :Smile: 
You did it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaaaaaaa divnoooooo!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lili75

Divnooooo !!!!!!

----------


## LorZor

Čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Ajmeee, superrrr! 
Cestitke od srca!

----------


## čokolada

Prekrasno, zasuzila sam! Baš sam prekjucer, kada si napisala dojmove s intervjua, pomislila: vidi, vidi, ovako smo i mi izašli iz Centra prije 12g.s osjećajem da je to - to i da smo si kliknuli.
Čestitam, počinje novi život!

----------


## mikiva

> Izabrali su NAS!!! Plačemo od sreće i nevjerice!!! Mi imamo bebu! Mi!
> 
> Hvala vam svima na hrabrenju i vašim pričama, napisat ću i ja našu kad se upoznamo i shvatimo uopće što nam se događa. 
> Nismo ju još vidjeli, ni ime joj ne znamo, ma to su sad slatke brige <3
> 
> *mikiva*, stavili smo granicu na 3 godine, uzeli bi i braću/sestre. Kod zdravstvenog stanja nam je jedino bitno da 
> dijete ne treba 24-satnu skrb doživotno.


Sjajno!Čestitam :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Dulcinea, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Jelena

Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Klap:

----------


## Val

divno!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Čestitke i od mene!

----------


## iva777

čestitke !!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dulcinea

*Hvala vam svima!!!*

----------


## Truljo

Čestitam! i sretno...

----------


## suncenadlanu

Cestitaaam od srca,uvijek je iznova uzitak procitati vesele vijesti, povremeno virim u nadi da cu vidjeti da se i drugim roditeljima osmijehnuo zivot kao nama prije nekog vremena!!  :Smile:  Veliki pozdrav i uzivajte u svakom trenutku.

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bucka

obožavam ovakve lijepe vijesti
česitam i piiišiiiteeee

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jel beba stigla doma?  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

> Jel beba stigla doma?


Je, doma je gazdarica! Najbolja je bila prva dva dana. Funkcionirala je kao da je oduvijek sa nama. Onda je skužila da mama i tata na svaki njen kmee odmah skoče i potrgaju se da ona bude zadovoljna. Taaako da sad imamo malu razmaženku koja po cijele dane visi u rukama ili klokanici, plešemo, mazimo se puno i ljubimo! Ma razmazit ćemo je još više, željni smo je koliko i ona nas. Ja stvarno ne znam tko više uživa trenutno- ona ili mi. Preprepreslatka je!!! Jako sliči sestrični maloj, kao da su sestre! I eeevo je, budna viče BLJA BLJA E E EHO. Zove slugu pokornog. Odoh...

----------


## Adopta

Čestitamo!  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

Vrijeme leti odkad je naša maza doma! Znam koliko mi je značilo pročitati tuđa iskustva dok smo mi posvajali i obećala sam samoj sebi da ću i ja pisati. Nekog možda ohrabriti kao što sam ja crpila snagu iz deset puta iznova pročitane priče. 
Bilo je turbulentno i nakon prvih par dana idile u kojima nam se činilo kako je malena samo nastavila živjeti dotadašnjim ritmom, medeni mjesec je završio. Ona odlučila da iz ruku ne ide. Ljubili smo ju, nosali, mazili a ona sva treperila, uživala cijelim bićem. Nevjerojatno nešto. Ali spustiti ju na puzzle, krevet, kauč...nema šanse. U klokanici je bila dok sam kuhala, spremala, uspavljivala se u klokanici, jela. Aaaah jela... šalim se da je ona u fazi žalovanja svoju ljutnju usmjerila na bočicu. Dakle gladna je a odjednom više nije htjela bočicu. Pa vrišti. Kupuj drugo adaptirano, sisače svih oblika, tvrdoće i veličina rupica...Tek je krenula sa dohranom i onda smo i mlijeko davali na žličicu. U klokanici naravno. Uz mamino i tatino kokodakanje, lajanje i pjevanje. Nije  ona nikad voljela jesti, brlja od kad se rodila. Sad su nam svi obroci na žlicu a bočica služi za određivanje temperature vode potrebne za kašice. Raste, napreduje, tako da se manje nerviramo i ne prebrojavamo više svaki zalogaj. 
Dobila je prva dva zubića, vuče se po stanu ko mali tuljan. Viče iz sveg glasa, baš je glasna, puno brblja, veseli se kad tata dođe s posla a ljuti ako ide bez nje negdje. Najsretnija je i dalje ako plešemo, ali možemo se i na podu igrati. Sva cvate od pusica i zagrljaja a kad se onako vriskavo smije, nama je srce veliko ko kuća. Da, razmazit ćemo ju. Dresira nas već sad. 

Ne mogu zamisliti da smo ikad bili bez nje. Muž je rekao da ju nismo mogli roditi jer ju nismo mogli tako lijepu napraviti. 
Ona je naša svim srcem i dušom, došla je okolnim putem ali sada je tu gdje pripada. Srećica naša mazasta i vriskava.

----------


## bubekica

*dulcinea* divno je citati te!
razumijem sto ste prosli, mi smo isto imali odbijanje hrane i svakakve cirkuse koji su trajali jako dugo. R je bila velika izjelica dok nije dosla kod nas, a onda je nastupio strajk. sve je to sjelo na svoje, samo budite blagi prema sebi.
saljem veliku pusu obitelji cija sreca izlazi iz svake rijeci  :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

prekrasno! :Heart:

----------


## bucka

predivno  <3

----------


## Dalinen

[QUOTE=Dulcinea;2992254]Vrijeme leti odkad je naša maza doma! Znam koliko mi je značilo pročitati tuđa iskustva dok smo mi posvajali i obećala sam samoj sebi da ću i ja pisati. Nekog možda ohrabriti kao što sam ja crpila snagu iz deset puta iznova pročitane priče. 
Bilo je turbulentno i nakon prvih par dana idile u kojima nam se činilo kako je malena samo nastavila živjeti dotadašnjim ritmom, medeni mjesec je završio. Ona odlučila da iz ruku ne ide. Ljubili smo ju, nosali, mazili a ona sva treperila, uživala cijelim bićem. Nevjerojatno nešto. Ali spustiti ju na puzzle, krevet, kauč...nema šanse. U klokanici je bila dok sam kuhala, spremala, uspavljivala se u klokanici, jela. Aaaah jela... šalim se da je ona u fazi žalovanja svoju ljutnju usmjerila na bočicu. Dakle gladna je a odjednom više nije htjela bočicu. Pa vrišti. Kupuj drugo adaptirano, sisače svih oblika, tvrdoće i veličina rupica...Tek je krenula sa dohranom i onda smo i mlijeko davali na žličicu. U klokanici naravno. Uz mamino i tatino kokodakanje, lajanje i pjevanje. Nije  ona nikad voljela jesti, brlja od kad se rodila. Sad su nam svi obroci na žlicu a bočica služi za određivanje temperature vode potrebne za kašice. Raste, napreduje, tako da se manje nerviramo i ne prebrojavamo više svaki zalogaj. 
Dobila je prva dva zubića, vuče se po stanu ko mali tuljan. Viče iz sveg glasa, baš je glasna, puno brblja, veseli se kad tata dođe s posla a ljuti ako ide bez nje negdje. Najsretnija je i dalje ako plešemo, ali možemo se i na podu igrati. Sva cvate od pusica i zagrljaja a kad se onako vriskavo smije, nama je srce veliko ko kuća. Da, razmazit ćemo ju. Dresira nas već sad. 

Ne mogu zamisliti da smo ikad bili bez nje. Muž je rekao da ju nismo mogli roditi jer ju nismo mogli tako lijepu napraviti. 
Ona je naša svim srcem i dušom, došla je okolnim putem ali sada je tu gdje pripada. Srećica naša mazasta

----------


## Dalinen

[QUOTE=Dalinen;2995166]


> Vrijeme leti odkad je naša maza doma! Znam koliko mi je značilo pročitati tuđa iskustva dok smo mi posvajali i obećala sam samoj sebi da ću i ja pisati. Nekog možda ohrabriti kao što sam ja crpila snagu iz deset puta iznova pročitane priče. 
> Bilo je turbulentno i nakon prvih par dana idile u kojima nam se činilo kako je malena samo nastavila živjeti dotadašnjim ritmom, medeni mjesec je završio. Ona odlučila da iz ruku ne ide. Ljubili smo ju, nosali, mazili a ona sva treperila, uživala cijelim bićem. Nevjerojatno nešto. Ali spustiti ju na puzzle, krevet, kauč...nema šanse. U klokanici je bila dok sam kuhala, spremala, uspavljivala se u klokanici, jela. Aaaah jela... šalim se da je ona u fazi žalovanja svoju ljutnju usmjerila na bočicu. Dakle gladna je a odjednom više nije htjela bočicu. Pa vrišti. Kupuj drugo adaptirano, sisače svih oblika, tvrdoće i veličina rupica...Tek je krenula sa dohranom i onda smo i mlijeko davali na žličicu. U klokanici naravno. Uz mamino i tatino kokodakanje, lajanje i pjevanje. Nije  ona nikad voljela jesti, brlja od kad se rodila. Sad su nam svi obroci na žlicu a bočica služi za određivanje temperature vode potrebne za kašice. Raste, napreduje, tako da se manje nerviramo i ne prebrojavamo više svaki zalogaj. 
> Dobila je prva dva zubića, vuče se po stanu ko mali tuljan. Viče iz sveg glasa, baš je glasna, puno brblja, veseli se kad tata dođe s posla a ljuti ako ide bez nje negdje. Najsretnija je i dalje ako plešemo, ali možemo se i na podu igrati. Sva cvate od pusica i zagrljaja a kad se onako vriskavo smije, nama je srce veliko ko kuća. Da, razmazit ćemo ju. Dresira nas već sad. 
> 
> Ne mogu zamisliti da smo ikad bili bez nje. Muž je rekao da ju nismo mogli roditi jer ju nismo mogli tako lijepu napraviti. 
> Ona je naša svim srcem i dušom, došla je okolnim putem ali sada je tu gdje pripada. Srećica naša mazasta

----------


## Dalinen

Dulcinea zeljela sam Vam cestitati na malom zlatu , bas ste me razveselili( u tom svom piskaranju svasta sam nesto postiskla pa vise neznam dali sam dobro i napisala poruku )i dali mi vijetar u leda jos veci .

Mi smo upravo dobili sve papire i sad krecemo sa pisanjem i akcijom na sve centre ..  nadam se da cemo uspijeti ....

----------


## Dulcinea

Hvala i sretno od sveg srca!! Savjetujem da nabacite osmjeh na lice i vjerujete u sebe!
To je bila naša dobitna kombinacija  :Wink:

----------


## Dulcinea

*Bubekice* hvala na riječima utjehe :Heart:  

Pusa svima :Kiss:

----------


## Dulcinea

Virkam hoće li netko objaviti sretnu vijest. Mi smo imali još jedan poziv. Otpali smo čim sam rekla da imamo bebu, ali ponovno mi je srce počelo tući, noge se odrezale kao i kad su zvali za našu mazilicu :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

a  kak da to taj netko nije znao?

----------


## Dulcinea

Mi smo i dalje u registru jer jednog dana želimo bracu ili seku. Pretpostavljam da ima napomena da smo posvojili. Možda su radili selekciju iz zamolbi, ne iz registra. Ne znam.

----------


## jelena.O

ok , nije sad bitno uživajte

----------


## Dulcinea

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

To se i nama dogodilo, i to baš za seku  :Sad:  U matičnom centru sam zamolila nek napišu tu napomenu još negdje na prvu stranu. Od tad, naravno, nema ni poziva. Uživajte, stignete sve  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

Moja beba se pretvara u pravu malu djevojčicu. Još uvijek nam tjera suze radosnice na oči kad god napravi nešto novo, nešto smiješno, ma i kad blaženo spava se raspekmezimo. Meni sve rjeđe  tjera i one druge suze na oči sa svojim “ jelom”.. Napreduje i veliki prvi rođendan smo dočekali sa 76 cm i 9100g! Manekenka naša :Heart: 

Mala anegdotica za pamćenje: traži ju muž “pet” a ona ima svog posla i ignorira ga. Velim ja:” pa to znaš, kako dajemo 5?” Mudrica uzela moju i muževu ruku i plješče našim dlanovima. Nek si sami dajemo 5.

----------


## Beti3

Pametnica mala. Baš sam se raznježila na vašu divnu priču.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Vidi se iz svakog slova da ste sretni  :Smile: 
Prekrasno

----------


## Dulcinea

We did it again  :Smile: 
Snovi se stvarno ostvaruju. Čak i oni luđi od najluđih!
Nemam što puno pisati, dan nam proleti.. Jedna mala, druga još manja. 
Volimo se najviše na svijetu, samo to je bitno!

----------


## umiljata

Čestitke!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Divno, Dulcinea, čestitam vam od  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Divne vijesti! Cestitam!

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Dulcinea, divne vijesti!  :Zaljubljen: 

Znaš li možda kako to ide s registrom, ispadaš li nekim automatizmom ili bi bilo pristojno javiti se u svoj centar da te brišu iz registra kad zatvoriš obiteljsku priču?

----------


## Dulcinea

Hvala svima!

*Jelena* kod prvog posvojenja su nas pitali što želimo sa registrom, vjerujem da trebamo zatražiti brisanje. Ne sjećam se da li smo to spominjali nekad negdje. Prilično sam sigurna da ne ide automatski.

----------


## Lili75

Jelena a da ne brišeš, tko zna kakva te želja može ulovit za koju godinu? :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena a da ne brišeš, tko zna kakva te želja može ulovit za koju godinu?


Za unučadi i penzijom  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Pa i meni bi bilo cudno da ispadnes, buduci da nema dobne granice zakonski. Ali ne vjerujem da se ljudi ispisuju pa zato mislim da nemaju bas dobru statistiku centri.

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam na novom posvojenju!!!

----------


## Dulcinea

Čitam ovu svoju temu, gledam svoje uspavane ljepotice pored sebe i moram nešto napisati. Sebi najviše jer me vratilo odmah u one dane sa dvije bebe..pa neka i ovo vrijeme ostane negdje zapisano. 

Kao da smo jučer donijeli doma malu vrištalicu. Bože koliko energije u samo 6 kila. Glas operne pjevačice. Sva turbo, upadljiva, željna pažnje. Dijete uragan. I onda dobijemo seku, totalnu suprotnost. Samo je uplovila k nama kao da je to najprirodnija stvar na svijetu, stigla je svojoj biološkoj seki, sretna i zadovoljna. Kad je gladna plače, kad je sita igra se i guguče, naživcirati ju ne možemo ni kad bi htjeli. Beba zen. Zato stariji ljubomorko traži pažnje još više, baca tantrume, ima noćne more i brine se da ju se uvijek i svugdje čuje. Nije (bilo) lako, nekad sam imala osjećaj da me bude pamet ostavila. Dvije u pelenama, dudama i bočicama, vukla sam kolica i klokanicu pa ih razmještala po potrebi. Naravno šefica je birala hoce hodat, nosit se ili vozit, a maloj je ionako sve zabavno i zanimljivo. 

Danas manja kuži da može opstat pored sestre jedino ako uzgoji ego. Bori se za sebe ali suptilnije, u svom stilu. Do pred par minuta sam guglala dječje krevete sa nadom da ću ih preselit u njihove sobe. Jer starija spava između muža i mene a manja u krevetiću pored. Sa obje strane imam nožne prstiće pod rebrima i baš sam se planirala naspavati uskoro, ali neka njih još tu. Idući put kad budem ovo čitala vjerojatno će već same otići u svoju sobu a meni bude falilo da se nemam gdje okrenut, da starija pita kud idem, a ja samo mislila na drugi bok. Dok malena šapće “ mama? Duda” valjda da me ne razbudi do kraja nego samo onoliko koliko mi treba da joj nađem dudu. I da, mala je isto zezala sa jelom ali sam sad znala da neće umrijet od gladi ako ne popije koliko “bi trebala” tako da je taj period puno lakše i brže prošao. Starija je još uvijek balerina građe i pomirili smo se sa tim. Bitno da su zdrave. 

Nedavno je starija pitala “mama, je li me i Sestrična tražila po svud?” Je, ljubavi svi smo te tražili. Nadam se da ćemo im uspjeti prenijeti svoje viđenje posvajanja i osjećaj da su NAŠE najviše na svijetu.

----------


## Peterlin

:grouphug:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## nevena

Divno napisano :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepo
Meni jučer uskrsla tema
Ali s drugačijim naslovom,pa si mislim gdi prije :utezi:  :Smile:

----------

